# Coffee House Owner



## byronspence (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi All

Really looking for some serious knock me on my head advice.

My wife and I currently live in California, USA. We are 43 and 45 in age. one american and one japanese.

for the past five years, we have had a dream of moving to Malaysia with our savings in hand and opening a coffee house similiar to that of a starbucks. we look to sell coffee, tea, pastries and offer free wi-fi to our customer. we would either be looking in the Penang area or KL areas. do you think this would be a crazy plan and if so, why? if this is a good plan, can you offer any advice? Thanks so much


----------



## nigeltoh (Feb 21, 2013)

There are already a quite number of coffee houses in Malaysia that would be selling the same stuff. Unless you have something really unique and different, it would be a tough market to crack.


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi so you think going to a foreign country, not knowing the culture or business culture and setting up a coffee house is a good idea? In UK restaurants have the highest failure rate - 90% in year 1 - simply due to this effect. People think it would be nice! But hard work and needs experience. And they know the culture!

Malaysia is full of coffee houses - Starbucks, Cofee Bean and San Fransisco Coffee. Hometown White Coffee etc etc. Some local some international. Malaysia also protects certain businesses from outsiders.

Down the road I have 5 coffee houses, 7 coffee + food places with wifi/settes etc that are better than Starbucks and 12 tea places (tea is bigger). Not to mention 50+ other restaurants that all serve coffee/tea/ice blended drinks of a high standard these days.

You want to compete with those?


----------

